# What do you think of my fursuits?



## ludicrousy (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello there! I'm new to FurAffinity- so I'm not sure how to operate things just yet. (AKA, I could really use a friend to help me find my way around!)

Anyway, I'm also new to fursuiting. I'm one of those "Why buy when you can make it yourself?!" sort of wuffs, so I decided to make suits for my brother and I. Here are some pictures! (Both of which are partials right now- but Kawl will be a full suit soon.)

Jorgie the Panda (brother's suit):
http://ludicrousy.deviantart.com/art/Howdy-Doody-161221322
http://ludicrousy.deviantart.com/art/Chill-Master-Jorgie-161222486
http://ludicrousy.deviantart.com/art/Hidden-Bear-Crouching-Panda-161223906

Kawl (one of my OCs/fursona):
http://ludicrousy.deviantart.com/art/Kawl-the-Ham-161225845
http://ludicrousy.deviantart.com/art/Ahoy-161225184
http://ludicrousy.deviantart.com/art/Kawl-on-the-Swing-161222106

(Here's the folder on deviantArt where I put all that 
http://ludicrousy.deviantart.com/gallery/#Fursuiting )

I was wondering if you all think I'm commission worthy. ^-^ The fursuits are high quality. The fur is very high quality pile fur that's VERY soft and silky, and after a good brush, stops shedding. The fursuit heads are mesh with foam, incredibly light and breathable, moveable jaw, follow-me (mostly) eyes. The eyes are made of plastic. The hand paws and hand-stitched and backed with fray check and glue for stability. Foot paws have traction on the bottom, toes made of foam/sponge. Tails are built off of a wire (for larger tails) and connected to a ribbon belt. http://ludicrousy.deviantart.com/art/Sweet-Piece-of-Tail-161343127

What do you think? Commission worthy? I've got a few people who'd like to commission me, but I haven't got a good price system set yet. If anybody thinks they know what this is worth, your contributions would be wonderful too! I'd only be commissioning partials for a teeny bit, then move on to full suits.

If you're interested in a fursuit from me, I'd love to know!

Thanks for your time!

~lu

(Also, if any of you are SoCal residents- perhaps we could have a furmeet? I'm excited to meet more of you wuffs! ^-^)

You can contact me via email: furensicsstudios@yahoo.com
dA: http://ludicrousy.deviantart.com/
or YouTube!: http://www.youtube.com/user/Furensics
(And of course right here on FurAffinity!)


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in So Cal. I like your suites


----------



## ludicrousy (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuyu Arashi said:


> I'm in So Cal. I like your suites


Oh cool! Maybe we could get a few other people together and have a meet somewhere (like a mall or park or something!)

And thanks! ^-^ I really love making fursuits.


----------



## Flarveon (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice suits, though I suggest brushing them before photos  I'd buy one from you if I had money, I say start off with cheap prices (that still give you profit) then work your way up~


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in Orange


----------



## ludicrousy (Apr 20, 2010)

Flarveon said:


> Nice suits, though I suggest brushing them before photos  I'd buy one from you if I had money, I say start off with cheap prices (that still give you profit) then work your way up~


 
Haha thanks for the tip! He looks way better when he's all nice and smooth. XD
I chatted with my brother (who is in charge of foot paws. The boy isn't artistic at all, but can sure make a mean pair of foot paws!) and we were discussing a default $400 for partials. Additional costs will be added with fancier things. (Like paw pads or moving jaws. That sort of thing. The bulk of the cost is the head- just because they're pretty tedious! And... Hand paws... *growl* Boy do I hate hand paws...


----------



## Itsuya (Apr 21, 2010)

SoCal ftw<3 I live in SD, Del Mar area. They do look good so far. Could use some work in places but they will only get better as you practice and make more. I think you definitely could try to get a few commissions! I've seen some pretty horrible fursuits sell so you could REALLY get some customers xD


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 21, 2010)

Really like Kawl.
These the only 2 you made so far?  I just got a commission ordered.
Maybe in the future i might like to get a other.  Im in so Calif too :3


----------



## Glitch (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say SoCal ftw, but I live in Lompoc.  
Worst fucking patch of nowhere ever.

(It's an hour north of Santa Barbara)


----------



## VitaiSlade (Apr 21, 2010)

The suits are okay for starting out. I personally have a fursuit already commissioned and personally am a bit picky anyway so I won't be commissioning one, but good luck!

The range for price is definitely there, but it's mostly up to your consumers, how much they are willing to pay. I'd say go for a range somewhere in the $400-$800 area to start, maybe a little more if it's really complicated. If you feel you aren't getting enough money for your time, raise your prices, but you will get less commissioners with the price hike. I know some VERY high quality, very professional suitmakers that start their full-suit prices out at around $1200, which is why I say go for the $400-$800 range. 

As you gain in popularity and skill level over time, you can slowly raise your rates, but don't make it obvious. Just a little bit here and a little bit there until you feel you are where you want to be. It's hard work, but keep at it and you'll get there! Good luck!

EDIT: One thing you can offer that a lot of the bigger suitmakers can't is a very quick turnaround time. Usually, the bigger suitmakers have a list prepared for six months or more out, so if you can offer a suit quicker than that, you might snag a few extra customers.


----------



## ludicrousy (Apr 21, 2010)

Itsuya said:


> SoCal ftw<3 I live in SD, Del Mar area. They do look good so far. Could use some work in places but they will only get better as you practice and make more. I think you definitely could try to get a few commissions! I've seen some pretty horrible fursuits sell so you could REALLY get some customers xD


 
Oh that's not too far from me. A lot of people in SoCal. XD Awesome. We should have a meet sometime!
Thanks for the compliments! Yeah, there are definatly things I can improve on... I've got a few people curious about commissioning me- so hopefully they follow through and I can get some good practice!
Hahaha I've seen some pretty nasty ones too... I feel so sad when people order awful fursuits. XD


----------



## ludicrousy (Apr 21, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Really like Kawl.
> These the only 2 you made so far? I just got a commission ordered.
> Maybe in the future i might like to get a other. Im in so Calif too :3


 
^-^ Thanks! Kawl ish my baby.
Yup. I'm very new to this whole fursuit making business. (kinda) I been making furred animals masks for years. So this isn't too much different.

And coolie-ness! Going to Califur in June?


----------



## ludicrousy (Apr 21, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> The suits are okay for starting out. I personally have a fursuit already commissioned and personally am a bit picky anyway so I won't be commissioning one, but good luck!
> 
> The range for price is definitely there, but it's mostly up to your consumers, how much they are willing to pay. I'd say go for a range somewhere in the $400-$800 area to start, maybe a little more if it's really complicated. If you feel you aren't getting enough money for your time, raise your prices, but you will get less commissioners with the price hike. I know some VERY high quality, very professional suitmakers that start their full-suit prices out at around $1200, which is why I say go for the $400-$800 range.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the comment! ^-^ I actually snagged a commission from a mutal friend last week. So you'll all be seeing it soon!

I started working on prices- and decided to start partials at $400. Full suits won't be availible for a little while. (I have to fix the room I work in so I have better air circulation!)

Thanks so much for all your ideas! They were a lot of help!


----------



## ludicrousy (Apr 21, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I'd say SoCal ftw, but I live in Lompoc.
> Worst fucking patch of nowhere ever.
> 
> (It's an hour north of Santa Barbara)


 
XD Oh geez, sorry.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 25, 2010)

ludicrousy said:


> Haha thanks for the tip! He looks way better when he's all nice and smooth. XD
> I chatted with my brother (who is in charge of foot paws. The boy isn't artistic at all, but can sure make a mean pair of foot paws!) and we were discussing a default $400 for partials. Additional costs will be added with fancier things. (Like paw pads or moving jaws. That sort of thing. The bulk of the cost is the head- just because they're pretty tedious! And... Hand paws... *growl* Boy do I hate hand paws...



wow! i have to say Im in! those are so cute! i just got a head commissioned from someone else, and i have handpaws and a tail already done, but think you could make me a pair of feetpaws lol? either that or a partial for my mate X3. i'll keep you in mind! how would you feel about doing a raptor/dragon type of partial X3? (or at least the head?)


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

socal ftw

I dont like fursuits buuuuuuuut....

they look nice.

still prefer ears n a tail n collar n mebbe paws -_-


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Kawl looks like a suit full of personality which, given to the right person, can be full of energy and excitement. And since it looks like you're doing just that, it's an excellent suit.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm holding it down in so cal as well. You heading to Cali Fur?

Also, your suits look good!


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I'm holding it down in so cal as well. You heading to Cali Fur?
> 
> Also, your suits look good!


 
dont know where or when it is...



also i dnt like the panda 1...

its not the suit, just dont like pandas -_-


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 25, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> dont know where or when it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.califur.com/


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> http://www.califur.com/


 

ah...will be my first convention...


and I actually really like the tiger/fox/whatever it is cuz of the goggles


----------

